# OH GOD! This is soooooo anoying!



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

I went to xicons.com and this banner was on the page.







I had to close the browser window, because it was so annoying!


----------



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

Just so you know, I do realize I misspelled "annoying".


----------



## macguy17 (May 6, 2002)

ouch, I hate that one too


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2002)

Are you trying to hypnotize me?


----------



## sithious (May 6, 2002)

... that is just ridiculous. another very good reason for using omniweb ...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

Ouch.  That is a bad ad.  People would not want to click on it.  isnt that the point of banners ?

 The best banner ever was that flash banner, where you had to shoot the duck.  and the little crosshair followed your cursor.


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2002)

Yeah, I used to click that all the time, it was just so fun...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

But my favorite banner ad is the one that is on versiontracker.com all the time.  it is an apple developer conf. ad.  I love the font they use.


----------



## nkuvu (May 6, 2002)

Hmm.  Doesn't seem that annoying to me.  Oh, wait let me re-enable animated gifs.  Yep, I agree with sithious, OmniWeb definitely helps in that arena.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

I dont know why... but the second I saw that I started busting up laughing.  There is something wrong with me.  But yeah... I agree it is kinda dumb.  ha...haha... What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Hmm.  Doesn't seem that annoying to me.  Oh, wait let me re-enable animated gifs.  Yep, I agree with sithious, OmniWeb definitely helps in that arena. *



 the only bad thing is about turning all the good stuff off is:  you go to a cool site, like a graphic design site that has all that good stuff, then you don't get to see it.


----------



## wdw_ (May 6, 2002)

Or you come here and you don't get to see the cool animated avatars.


----------



## nkuvu (May 6, 2002)

> turning all the good stuff off


I hardly think that flashing banner ads qualify as "good stuff".

I also turn off image loading for images of approximate banner size.  For a while I had images from another server disabled.

I'm a firm believer in coding your website to standards set forth by W3.  I am also a firm believer in coding your website to allow alternate access (such as no images).  I know, this is not popular at all, and very very few websites conform to this.  But it's how I think things should be.  When I see a web page that says "You need Javascript enabled to see this site" I don't go back.  Sorry.  I also don't revisit pages that "Are best viewed with _any specific browser_".  Sorry.

I do miss some of the animated gifs in avatars, but I'm not too concerned about that.  When your avatar is blinking and flashing it distracts me from your post, which I think is more important.

Sorry if I've stepped on any toes with this post.  Long day.


----------



## homer (May 7, 2002)

Ever see the Simpsons episode where they go to Japan, and go into seizures because of the TV show they happen to turn on?    I just about had seizures myself.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> 
> I'm a firm believer in coding your website to standards set forth by W3.  I am also a firm believer in coding your website to allow alternate access (such as no images).  I know, this is not popular at all, and very very few websites conform to this.  But it's how I think things should be.  When I see a web page that says "You need Javascript enabled to see this site" I don't go back.  Sorry.  I also don't revisit pages that "Are best viewed with any specific browser". *




  Wow... you like boring sites don't you.    No images?  I would rather make a site with all images.  no tables or anything.  just a big ass image with an image map.  Javascript makes some really cool stuff, along with flash.  Most sites now need javascript.  this site uses a lot of it.  I kind of agree with specific browser thing.  but untill all browsers support the <iFrame> tag, I would rather piss on them, rather than develop for them.

 Mac OS X is the javascript/flash of the OS world.  you want no images kind of OS?  use windows.  that makes you want to turn of the GUI


----------



## lethe (May 7, 2002)

i think annoying is spelled correctly?

omniweb is pretty smart.  i am using it, and it only filters banner adds.  not animated avatar gifs, or other images.

i agree html compliance is super important.  letting the monopolies control information protocols will marginalize the mac user.  (and any user of any other OS except for windows)


----------



## wdw_ (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Ever see the Simpsons episode where they go to Japan, and go into seizures because of the TV show they happen to turn on?    I just about had seizures myself. *


"30 Minutes Over Tokyo" is the name of that episode. It was episode 1023 (AABF20). 

The name of that show that caused seizures is "Fighting Seizure Robots".


----------



## homer (May 7, 2002)

Man, that episode rocked.  I like this quote:

"At least we'll die doing what we love, inhaling molten rock."   

Fighting Seizure Robots.  Too hilarious.    

PS.  Oh yeah, "annoying" is spelled "anoying" in the thread name.


----------



## nkuvu (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Wow... you like boring sites don't you.    No images?*


I never said I browse without images, I said I want people to code their website so that it is possible to browse without images.  Just because a website sticks to the W3 standard doesn't mean that it is boring.


> *I would rather make a site with all images.  no tables or anything.  just a big ass image with an image map.  Javascript makes some really cool stuff, along with flash.  Most sites now need javascript.*


Right, so you can make another website like Microsoft's?

If I write a lot of text _with all kinds_ *of different formats* does that make the content better?  Style is not everything, and in a lot of cases is nothing without substance.  Just because you _can_ make a web page doesn't mean you're a good judge of style.  (That's a general "you", not you specifically, don't think I am attacking your style or anything).


> *but untill all browsers support the <iFrame> tag, I would rather piss on them, rather than develop for them.*


Now there's a healthy attitude... 



> *Mac OS X is the javascript/flash of the OS world.  you want no images kind of OS?  use windows.  that makes you want to turn of the GUI *


No, Mac OS X was designed by professionals.  It's very nice looking _but also very functional_.  Want an OS without the images?  Use Unix.

But of course, I never said I don't want images.  I just want them to be used well.


----------



## wdw_ (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *Man, that episode rocked.  I like this quote:
> 
> "At least we'll die doing what we love, inhaling molten rock."
> ...


Are you a Simpson's freak too? I once won a Simpsons trivia contest out of about 30 people. The winning question was "what blood type do Bart and Mr. Burns share?"

Can anybody answer that without looking it up?


----------



## Paragon (May 8, 2002)

O pos.?? I think...


----------



## homer (May 8, 2002)

Dude, I LOOOVE the Simpsons.  That's why I got freaked out when Groening (last week?) said something in an interview about the Simpsons ending fairly soon.  He promptly issued a retraction, though.  I liked the chalkboard scene in Sunday's episode, where Bart's writing something like "I will not lie about being cancelled."  That had to have been prompted by those events.

In college we called the Simpsons "church".  Every day, man.  

I don't know what the blood type is.  In the trivia game I'm about a level three-four.  And I can't come up with quotes for every occasion like some friends of mine can.  Are you one of those?


----------



## wdw_ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paragon _
> *O pos.?? I think... *


Wrong, but very close.



> _Originally posted by homer _
> *And I can't come up with quotes for every occasion like some friends of mine can.  Are you one of those? *



Sometimes I can, but not always.

One of my favorite quotes is "Achohol, the cause of and solution to all of lifes problems."


----------



## homer (May 8, 2002)

Ah yes, the famous Homer vs. the Eighteenth Amendment episode.  Good ol' Rex Banner.  Punishment by catapult should be more standard these days, don't you think?    
 

That alcohol quote was a hit with me and my friends.  That episode came out when I was in college, and underage at the time.  

That whole season rocked.  I can't wait for all of them to come out on DVD.


----------



## wdw_ (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homer _
> *That alcohol quote was a hit with me and my friends.  That episode came out when I was in college, and underage at the time.
> 
> That whole season rocked.  I can't wait for all of them to come out on DVD.  *


I was 10 when that episode aired.

I can't wait for the DVD to come out either. Did you ever see the "Do The Bart Man" music video?


----------



## homer (May 16, 2002)

Wow, this thread got lost for a while. . . .

Bartman music video.  Hmmm.  *clearing cobwebs from mind*.  I think I remember the song a bit, but don't really recall the a video.  I only really got into the Simpsons after Homer became the focus of the show rather than Bart.  That was the best move the Simpsons ever made (highlighting Homer and his foibles).


----------



## wdw_ (May 16, 2002)

I you go *here* and look at the edition details, you see it says:


>  "Do The Bartman" video (with optional commentary)



Has anybody figured out the bloodtype question?


----------

